# 4-3-10 - Big Fish Still Biting



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Slept in today and didn't get on the water until around 11:30. Decided to go to a public lake that is known to pump them out this time of year. The wind was HOWLING, and blowing hard right onto an expansive grass flat. So I did what every bass fisherman knows to do in that situation...I picked up a lipless! I got 12 total, most of which were in the 1.5lb range. The highlights were the three pictured below. Fish were very shallow, 1.5-3 FOW, holding on weeds. Lots of good bass being taken lately, get out there and get yours!

4.6lber and 3.8lber - Had to use the camera's "auto" option 










3.7lber - Found some nice shore-bound anglers to take a pic


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job on this windy day! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job Mike.... Man you are killing me tho... 

Keep the pic's coming...

Once again.. Nice Job!!

GarryS


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish ya newly wed,late sleepin,slacker.Sound like ya made the best of the situation all around.Good Job!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

See you needed me there to take the pics for ya. Nice job buddy.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish dude... 

I was on 'em 'till the freakin' roof blew off the house. No kidding. I was on the roof in what seemed to be 40mph winds nailing a 1X4 down on top of my rubber roof section of my house in order to keep it from tearing clear off the house. The funny part is... When my wife called me while I was on 'em and told me the roof was tearing off, I almost kept fishing! Ha ha

Good fish Mike.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Great fish! What colors of lipless are producing best right now? i haven't been having any luck with them...but everything else is working right now!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice job yet again Mike!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome bass, man!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

beautiful fish mike! caught a dozen or so until trolling motor gave in. nothing worth a pic. 

i like wind but that was too much. tomorrow i will add a 5lber to the lot.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

skycruiser said:


> Great fish! What colors of lipless are producing best right now? i haven't been having any luck with them...but everything else is working right now!


I switch it up a lot. I actually don't get too caught up on color. This is a reaction strike bait.


----------



## Blue McGillicutty (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pics, Mike. Looks like it's going to be a great spring based on the pics you've posted so far.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I got to fish alone for a few hours sunday nite. caught around 6-7 small fish on a wareagle buzzbait and then this toad showed her face. 22.5" blasted a spinnerbait. I definatly need to practice snapping my own pic. I have some on my regular camera but here is a cell pic. Fish were shallow on muck bottom.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Very Nice !!! Congrats on the Bass !!! I fished Tappan last week and they were hammering tiny crankbaits way back in the shallows for me !!!


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice fish man, keep it up!


----------



## the duke of spook (Nov 2, 2009)

great fish! Awesome day until the freak storm! 
Been having trouble finding the hogs yet. I've been blastin a bunch over at the spot in grandview I'll probably see you over there h john i'm sure.
wont be for a while, i'll be graggin the twisties down at deer creek!!! 
-eye crazy 
- Aaron


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Awesome bass...........................


----------

